# driver for web cam creative labs VF0050



## tremmor

Any suggestions for finding the drivers for XP? 
Went to Creative labs. its one of those portables that mounts on the screen and not support any more. My wife can't find manual or disc. She has it. i will not argue with her about it. 
Then again i don't want to buy another since it works or should. 
Its only used for Skype. 
Thanks

i seen a lot of places to download. it was pay, or free. i just don't want to go somewhere that might not be in my best interest. Any places safe?


----------



## johnb35

Have you tried letting them auto detect the correct software?

http://support.creative.com/Downloads/SoftwareAutoUpdate.aspx

Or I believe this is the correct driver for that model.

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=8351


----------



## Atomic Rooster

Grab them from here: http://atelier-mil-art.is-a-designe...ive.fv.0050_full lenguage/creativevf0050.html


----------



## tremmor

just for the record:
I had tried the links you posted john before and found nothing. 
The link from rooster and driver did work though. 
thanks


----------

